# What's up with the for sale's



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

Seem's like some people can put price's on there stuff for sale. This is why i havent been buying anything on here latley. who want's to pm somone to get a price? i don't want to make a offer i want a price. I made a offer to a guy on here somtime ago and all most got kicked of becouse the guy wouldn't put a price and that started it all.


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

*not sure*

dont know when on my first sell I was told byone of the moderators that I had to put a price on my stuff and then it all changed. Hank or any other moderators if you are looking maybe you can chime in on this.
Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We don't require a price. It's up to the person posting. It is also up to the person reading if they don't want to respond.


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

*There you go*

Thanks Hank


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

Just checking i hate making offer's make's me feel like im on ebay or somthing.


----------



## dump-ster-divin (Sep 16, 2008)

*pricing*

I am just gonna speak on my behalf!
I recently haven't put a price on a couple of things souly because I am unsure of a fair value. I don't wan't to screw someone or get screwed. Just for instance I have my RC10GT up for sell or trade, and because I have no clue about nitro rc's so I left it open to the person looking at it. When I take something on trade it has no value to me so who am I to say I need a set dollar for it when realistically if you want it you should know what you are willing to pay. No matter if there is a price there or not.

Just my two cents so love me or hate me it is what it is!


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Dirtoval.com requires a price. I like it that way. It is your stuff, you should know what you want for it.  If you do some research, you can come up with a price. Putting a price won't stop someone from buying if you include "or best offer". If you bottom dollar is more then someone will pay, then it is better to keep it. I have done some impulse buying because I think it is a good deal. For me to ask, I have to really want it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is why we leave it up to the seller. It is their choice if they want to risk the loss of some potential buyers.


----------



## dump-ster-divin (Sep 16, 2008)

*understanable*

I see your point of view.


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

I can see where your all coming from. But if you have let's say 10 thing's for sale you have to know what you won't for some of it.


----------

